# OMG !! WTF HAVE I DONE ?



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

I just put some stuff in my filter to help with the algea (recommended by the man in my local pet store) and this is what happened..
View attachment 111600

will it clear soon?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Damn that dont look too good there guy!!!!Do you still have fish in there


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

yeh all still alive after 1 hour


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow that is really bad, but I guess you didn't need me saying that.

What was the product that you added to the water? Hopefully it won't harm your beneficial bacteria in your filters. I would do some water changes to help get rid of the cloudiness. Keep checking your parameters to be sure your bacteria is still alive these next few days.

I've always believed in manual work to get rid of algae. It should only take a few minutes out of your day/week (depending on how bad the algae is) to scrub the tank down. It's much better than adding chemicals to your water. You could also invest in a UV sterilizer. It might pay for itself down the road because of all the chemicals you wouldn't have to use, not to mention all of the work scrubbing it off. Just a suggestion.








~Taylor~


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

it was NISHIKOI'S GOODBYE BLANKETWEED. the a/hole in the shop says he uses it


----------



## Tony P (May 15, 2006)

that looks well dodgy stuff pal, 1 thing i learned after loosing a load of koi once upon a time, greenaway, blanketweed control etc etc etc aint worth the risk, hope everything turns out ok in your tank

tony


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

alan said:


> it was NISHIKOI'S GOODBYE BLANKETWEED. the a/hole in the shop says he uses it


Just as I suspected from that name I googled it and found this:

Click Here!

Apparently it is meant for ponds. I'd go chew that guy out at the petstore. Let him know he doesn't know what his products are meant for.








~Taylor~


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

what a wanker . im gonna rip his head off and sh*t down his neck

the fish seem ok though


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

alan said:


> what a wanker . im gonna rip his head off and sh*t down his neck
> 
> the fish seem ok though


That's a good sign they are doing well. It still doesn't mean your bacteria is still alive though. I wouldn't get too upset if your bacteria doesn't seem to die. If it did, I would be pissed. You would have to put your fish through even more danger to get the tank cycled again.








~Taylor~


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I think what is happening is the "stuff" is actually killing the algae causeing even poorer water conditions. Water changes and more water changes. Do 30% a day for a week.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

yea i had this happen once when i tried to remove algae...it clouded up my tank really bad and i had to do 25% water changes daily for bout 10 days for it to finally clear up.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

thanks all but after i see that idiot tomorrow i'll probably be behind bars !! joke

cheers


----------



## GODS1KID (Jan 12, 2006)

bad things happen to bad people. that does suck.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

GODS1KID said:


> bad things happen to bad people. that does suck.


is that you dave ?


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

how long do i have to wait between water changes (30% approx)


----------



## PiranhaCrazy (Jun 23, 2006)

alan said:


> how long do i have to wait between water changes (30% approx)


there is no time limit. do them as often as you'd like.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

is 2 a day ok?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

1 a day


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

what is a safe amount in % to change in one go ?


----------



## m.a.t.t.L (Jan 2, 2006)

alan said:


> what is a safe amount in % to change in one go ?


The most I would probably do is 40%


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

alan said:


> what is a safe amount in % to change in one go ?


I wouldn't do any more than a 50% waterchange a day . Some people would do more......


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

ok thanks all..its getting better now


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

did you throttle the fish store kid?


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> did you throttle the fish store kid?


to be honest im a bit wary of going there because i'll probably knock him into the middle of next week but i got up this morning and ..















View attachment 111755


i feel quite lucky and i wont do that again. thanks for all your help anyway


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

i just done some water tests and the results are..

no2 - <0.3mg/l
no3 - 100mg/l
ph - 7.5


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Very nice alan! HUGE change, it looks crystal clear now! What did you do? Just waterchanges? It looks excellent and I'd be happy to wake up to that too. Very nice monster Pygos, by the way.








~Taylor~


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> Very nice alan! HUGE change, it looks crystal clear now! What did you do? Just waterchanges? It looks excellent and I'd be happy to wake up to that too. Very nice monster Pygos, by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


over the 2 days i did about 60 gall then 30. gall changes but i guess the stuff sorted itself out

panic over


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Looks alot better. Your nitrAtes are still high though. Keep up on the water changes to lower the trates. Most likely thats what caused it.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

yeh will do


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

Looking alot better now....thats for sure...great job.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Well from how clear it cleaned up maybe the guy was giving your solid advice. he just forgot to mention that there is a "clouding" phase. either way the tank is lookin good.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> Well from how clear it cleaned up maybe the guy was giving your solid advice. he just forgot to mention that there is a "clouding" phase. either way the tank is lookin good.


maybe yeh. hes lucky i didnt knock him out though


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

you should give him a donkey punch and tell him how it goes.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

the_w8 said:


> you should give him a donkey punch and tell him how it goes.


Dude. A man should never give another man a donkey punch. Thats kinda ghey


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> you should give him a donkey punch and tell him how it goes.


Dude. A man should never give another man a donkey punch. Thats kinda ghey
[/quote]
what is it ?


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

alan said:


> you should give him a donkey punch and tell him how it goes.


Dude. A man should never give another man a donkey punch. Thats kinda ghey
[/quote]
what is it ?
[/quote]
Punching someone in the back of the head may lead to serious brain damage and even death.

Donkey punching also involves the male punching the sexual partner in the back of the head during anal or vaginal sex prior to orgasm, to provoke a shock causing the vaginal or anal muscles to contract around the male's penis.

The move can be prosecuted as sexual assault and even rape in the case of surprise anal penetration


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

BLIMEY !!you done your homework (or is it experience?)


----------

